# Mon premier ban - Témoignage



## krystof (28 Juillet 2006)

Hier, contre toute attente, alors que je participais à une conversation de haut vol dans le bar, qeulle ne fut pas ma surprise de me voir (avec un de mes camarades) banni temporairement de la dite conversation.

Il sen est suivi une démonstration de pouvoir affligeante, avec des MP humiliant, blessant, déshonorant.

Il faut que vous sachiez que la vérité blesse. Dans le sujet en question, je nai fait que révéler des faits réels, et la multitude de points discos reçus après na fait que confirmer la justesse de mes propos.

Mais bon, force est de constater que certaines personnes sont intouchables. Dommage. Je pensais que cétait un lieu déchange libre, ouvert à toutes les opinions aussi diverge... heu... diverses soient-elles.

Mon droit de poster à nouveau ne sest pas fait sans mal non plus. Pour cela, mon compagnon dinfortune et moi-même avons du répondre aux fantasmes les plus incroyables que rêvait dassouvir se triste individu. Non, je ne le citerais pas. Je vous dirais juste que son pseudo commence par A, et fini par mok.

Il nous a donc été demandé de satisfaire ce personnage, par des pratiques assez étranges que la brouette chinoise, le notaire scandinave, la cravate corse, la douche écossaisse, le savon qui glisse, le bisou by nephou, la truelle polonaise, le pompier en rut, ou encore le coup du rôti de porc ficelé.

Voilà. A vous tous, nouveaux et anciens, méfiez-vous. On vous guette, on vous surveille. Fuyez pendant quil en est encore temps.

P.S. : pour ceux qui le désire, et afin de vous préparer à toute éventualité, je vends le manuel (avec figures détaillées) des diverses pratiques citées ci-dessus. Pour deux manuels achetés, un tube de vaseline offert.


----------



## takamaka (28 Juillet 2006)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Mais bon, force est de constater que certaines personnes sont intouchables.


Une sorte de caste, en somme !  


			
				krystof a dit:
			
		

> Pour deux manuels achetés, un tube de vaseline offert.


Avec SM, 2 tubes ce n'est pas du luxe


----------



## joanes (28 Juillet 2006)

Puisque c'est un fil de témoignage voilà le mien :

Sans rentrer encore et encore dans le débat "bhou ils sont vilains ces modos", il est vrai que certaines pratique semblent un peu douteuses. On ne répétera jamais assez "quel beau et bon travail réalisent - certain - dans nos beaux forums". Néanmoins, quand, avec humour, on "pourri" un TDB avec un coup de boule vert et une belle image et que l'on se voit retourner un coup de boule rouge et qu'en plus le dit type fait appel au plus hautes instances pour néttoyer mon TDB, je trouve et il me semble que c'est un peu une violation du petit espace privé du forum constitué par justement mon TDB et les espaces attenants... À partir de là, pourquoi ne pas non plus aller lire les MP.... Sans vouloir paranoier    


Krystof tu me mettra une palette de ton ouvrage et une palette de vaseline aussi tiens !!


----------



## krystof (28 Juillet 2006)

joanes a dit:
			
		

> c'est un peu une violation du petit espace privé




Il s'agit très exactement de ça. N'ayons pas peur des mots...


----------



## krystof (28 Juillet 2006)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Hier, contre toute attente, alors que je participais à une conversation de haut vol dans le bar, qeulle ne fut pas ma surprise de me voir (avec un de mes camarades) banni temporairement de la dite conversation.
> 
> Il s




Ah, bah il ne manquait plus que ça. Il est passé où mon post ???????


----------



## Nobody (28 Juillet 2006)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Hier, contre toute attente, alors que je participais à une conversation de haut vol dans le bar, qeulle ne fut pas ma surprise de me voir (avec un de mes camarades) banni temporairement de la dite conversation.
> 
> Il s



Tu en as perdu une partie. Tu le reveux? Je l'ai sur autre onglet...

 :rateau:


----------



## Nobody (28 Juillet 2006)

Nobody a dit:
			
		

> Tu en as perdu une partie. Tu le reveux? Je l'ai sur autre onglet...
> 
> :rateau:


Tiens, le v'là:


			
				Krystoff a dit:
			
		

> Hier, contre toute attente, alors que je participais à une conversation de haut vol dans le bar, qeulle ne fut pas ma surprise de me voir (avec un de mes camarades) banni temporairement de la dite conversation.
> 
> Il sen est suivi une démonstration de pouvoir affligeante, avec des MP humiliant, blessant, déshonorant.
> 
> ...


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juillet 2006)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Hier, contre toute attente, alors que je participais à une conversation de haut vol dans le bar, qeulle ne fut pas ma surprise de me voir (avec un de mes camarades) banni temporairement de la dite conversation.
> 
> Il sen est suivi une démonstration de pouvoir affligeante, avec des MP humiliant, blessant, déshonorant.
> 
> ...


----------



## krystof (28 Juillet 2006)

Bon, tout est rentr&#233; dans l'ordre.

Je soup&#231;onne mon bourreau d'avoir voulu perturb&#233; le sage d&#233;roulement de ce thread...


----------



## sonnyboy (28 Juillet 2006)

C'était quel sujet ?

Que j'aille me faire virer un peu...


----------



## krystof (28 Juillet 2006)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> C'était quel sujet ?
> 
> Que j'aille me faire virer un peu...




C'était surtout par rapport à ce post,  et de ce qui précède aussi un peu.

Pas grand chose en fait, juste des vérités, manifestement dérangeantes


----------



## Amok (28 Juillet 2006)

[Mode Mackie On]  [/Mode Mackie Off]



			
				krystof a dit:
			
		

> pour ceux qui le d&#233;sire, et afin de vous pr&#233;parer &#224; toute &#233;ventualit&#233;, je vends le manuel (avec figures d&#233;taill&#233;es) des diverses pratiques cit&#233;es ci-dessus. Pour deux manuels achet&#233;s, un tube de vaseline offert.



Notez qu'il s'agit donc d'un message &#224; caract&#232;re purement commercial !


----------



## Amok (28 Juillet 2006)

joanes a dit:
			
		

> Néanmoins, quand, avec humour, on "pourri" un TDB avec un coup de boule vert et une belle image et que l'on se voit retourner un coup de boule rouge et qu'en plus le dit type fait appel au plus hautes instances pour néttoyer mon TDB



Et en Français, ca donne quoi ?!


----------



## jahrom (28 Juillet 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Et en Français, ca donne quoi ?!




En effet, c'est clair comme l'eau de la Seine cette histoire...


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juillet 2006)

La m&#234;me m&#233;saventure m'est arriv&#233;e (oui, oui... &#192; moi !). Une regrettable erreur sans doute imputable aux facult&#233;s d&#233;faillantes du fautif. Navrant, mais pr&#233;visible.


----------



## krystof (28 Juillet 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> La même mésaventure m'est arrivée (oui, oui... À moi !). Une regrettable erreur sans doute imputable aux facultés défaillantes du fautif. Navrant, mais prévisible.




Oui, j'en ai entendu parlé. Il paraît que tu as fait des merveilles avec le savon qui glisse et le rôti de porc ficelé


----------



## Amok (28 Juillet 2006)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Oui, j'en ai entendu parlé. Il paraît que tu as fait des merveilles avec le savon qui glisse et le rôti de porc ficelé



Ah ca.....


----------



## philire (28 Juillet 2006)

En tous cas, je ne sais pas de qui vous parlez, mais rien &#224; voir avec le modo du dessus, qui lui est sympa et a de l'humour...  


_


----------



## sonnyboy (28 Juillet 2006)

C'est ça ouais sympa...

On aime pas les mange boule ici...


----------



## G2LOQ (28 Juillet 2006)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> C'est ça ouais sympa...
> 
> On aime pas les mange boule ici...



Mais prendre des coups de boule oui.


----------



## philire (28 Juillet 2006)

Moi non plus j'aime pas les mange poule... :mouais:


----------



## jahrom (28 Juillet 2006)

philire a dit:
			
		

> En tous cas, je ne sais pas de qui vous parlez, mais rien à voir avec le modo du dessus, qui lui est sympa et a de l'humour...
> 
> 
> _



Suce-anus va.


----------



## philire (28 Juillet 2006)

Je crois que t'as mal compris ce que je voulais dire...


----------



## bugman (28 Juillet 2006)

Tiens ! Un sujet qui part en suce...tte


----------



## krystof (28 Juillet 2006)

J'attends avec impatience le t&#233;moignage du camarade qui a partag&#233; avec moi cette triste m&#233;saventure.

Aux derni&#232;res nouvelles, il est toujours ligot&#233; &#224; une chaise, nu et supporte difficilement la cire chaude qui lui coule sur l'une de ses extr&#233;mit&#233;s.


----------



## G2LOQ (28 Juillet 2006)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> J'attends avec impatience le témoignage du camarade qui a partagé avec moi cette triste mésaventure.
> 
> Aux dernières nouvelles, il est toujours ligoté à une chaise, nu et supporte difficilement la cire chaude qui lui coule sur l'une de ses extrémités.



 Si cétait Carmen Electra, ça ne se plaindrait pas


----------



## jpmiss (28 Juillet 2006)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> C'&#233;tait quel sujet ?


Ne fais pas l'inocent! 
Aux dire de l'ignoble pervers incrimin&#233; dans cette triste affaire, tu &#233;tais sens&#233; nous faire subir &#224; krystof et &#224; moi m&#234;me le fameux coup du "paratonerre Congolais" pendant que DocEvil devait filmer tout en se carressant! 

J'ignore ce qu'il advint exactement de krystof mais pour ma part je ne dois mon salut qu'&#224; la d&#233;plorable hotline de wanadoo grace &#224; laquelle je suis priv&#233; de connexion &#224; mon domicile depuis maintenant 10 jours. Moyennant quoi je n'ai pas fini (je cite) "en divinit&#233; de la for&#234;t  : un squonce avec l'arri&#232;re train qui brille dans le noir !" 
En revanche je nourri les plus vives inqui&#232;tudes concernant les &#233;monctoires de mon camarade d'infortune.


----------



## jpmiss (28 Juillet 2006)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> joanes a dit:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mes craintes semblent malheureusement se confirmer!


----------



## Amok (28 Juillet 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> La m&#234;me m&#233;saventure m'est arriv&#233;e (oui, oui... &#192; moi !). Une regrettable erreur sans doute imputable aux facult&#233;s d&#233;faillantes du fautif. Navrant, mais pr&#233;visible.


Les voil&#224; : DocEvil, JPMiss, Krystof, SonnyBoy: tous de sinistre m&#233;moire !


Un pouvoir insurrectionnel s'est &#233;tabli sur ce sujet par un pronunciamento membresque. Ce pouvoir a une apparence : un quarteron de soit disants anciens posteurs. Il a une r&#233;alit&#233; : un groupe d'abrutis&#169;, jaloux, ambitieux et fanatiques.


L'ennemi chancelle mais il n'est pas encore battu. Il reste sur notre sol.  Il ne suffira m&#234;me pas que nous l'ayons, avec le concours de nos chers et admirables mod&#233;rateurs, banni de ces pages pour que nous nous tenions pour satisfaits apr&#232;s ce qui s'est pass&#233;. Nous voulons le penetrer, comme il se doit, en vainqueurs. C'est pour cela que l'avant-garde forumesque est entr&#233;e dans leurs bo&#238;tamels &#224; coups de pistons pneumatiques. C'est pour cela que la grande force des verts a utilis&#233;e l'interface de mod&#233;ration et remonte rapidement leurs IP. C'est pour cela que nos braves et ch&#232;res forces de l'int&#233;rieur vont s'armer de MacIntel. C'est pour cette revanche, cette vengeance et cette justice, que nous continuerons de nous battre jusqu'au dernier jour, jusqu'au jour de la victoire totale et compl&#232;te. Ce devoir de lib&#233;ration, tous ceux qui sont ici et tous ceux qui nous lisent en France et dans le monde savent qu'il exige l'unit&#233; compl&#232;te des bleus hon&#234;tes, des verts et des rouges. Nous autres, qui aurons v&#233;cu les plus grandes heures de notre Histoire, nous n'avons pas &#224; vouloir autre chose que de nous montrer jusqu'&#224; la fin, dignes de Macgeneration !


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juillet 2006)

C'est la guerre ?


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juillet 2006)

c'est une farce ?  
où est la dinde ?


----------



## jpmiss (28 Juillet 2006)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> C'est la guerre ?



On dirait plutot un chant du cygne. 
Grâce à la baise passagère des températures dans l'hexagone, la gelée de coing qui tient lieu de réseau neuronal au principal suspect dans cette affaire a repris une consistance lui permettant cette éructation dépourvue de sens. Un peu comme un ancien de 14-18 qu'on mettrait devant la clim et qui se mettrait soudainement a brailler "Sabre au clair mes mes poilus! Mort aux boches!" avant de retomber dans un coma au cours duquel même l'émission de bave est un effort intellectuel épuisant.


----------



## Amok (28 Juillet 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> On dirait plutot un chant du cygne.
> Gr&#226;ce &#224; la baise passag&#232;re des temp&#233;ratures dans l'hexagone, la gel&#233;e de coing qui tient lieu de r&#233;seau neuronal au principal suspect dans cette affaire a repris une consistance lui permettant cette &#233;ructation d&#233;pourvue de sens. Un peu comme un ancien de 14-18 qu'on mettrait devant la clim et qui se mettrait soudainement a brailler "Sabre au clair mes mes poilus! Mort aux boches!" avant de retomber dans un coma au cours duquel m&#234;me l'&#233;mission de bave est un effort intellectuel &#233;puisant.


Toi, le squonce au fondement digne d'un quasar, tu ne perds rien pour attendre !  3 ans de moins que moi et ca joue la caille de l'ann&#233;e !


----------



## jpmiss (28 Juillet 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> 3 ans de moins que moi et ca joue la caille de l'année !



Ah mais ça fait toute la différence: je ne sucomberais qu'à la canicule de 2009.


----------



## krystof (28 Juillet 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Grâce à la *baise* passagère



Je vois qu'il reste encore quelques séquelles. Courage jp, on les aura...


----------



## jpmiss (28 Juillet 2006)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Courage jp, on les aura...



Nul besoin de courage. Il suffit d'attendre que la température remonte.


----------



## sonnyboy (28 Juillet 2006)

Mais alors, c'est qui amok ??

Et un squonce c'est quoi ?


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juillet 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Un pouvoir insurrectionnel s'est établi sur ce sujet par un pronunciamento membresque. Ce pouvoir a une apparence : un quarteron de soit disants anciens posteurs. Il a une réalité : un groupe d'abrutis©, jaloux, ambitieux et fanatiques.
> 
> 
> L'ennemi chancelle mais il n'est pas encore battu. Il reste sur notre sol.  Il ne suffira même pas que nous l'ayons, avec le concours de nos chers et admirables modérateurs, banni de ces pages pour que nous nous tenions pour satisfaits après ce qui s'est passé. Nous voulons le penetrer, comme il se doit, en vainqueurs. C'est pour cela que l'avant-garde forumesque est entrée dans leurs boîtamels à coups de pistons pneumatiques. C'est pour cela que la grande force des verts a utilisée l'interface de modération et remonte rapidement leurs IP. C'est pour cela que nos braves et chères forces de l'intérieur vont s'armer de MacIntel. C'est pour cette revanche, cette vengeance et cette justice, que nous continuerons de nous battre jusqu'au dernier jour, jusqu'au jour de la victoire totale et complète. Ce devoir de libération, tous ceux qui sont ici et tous ceux qui nous lisent en France et dans le monde savent qu'il exige l'unité complète des bleus honêtes, des verts et des rouges. Nous autres, qui aurons vécu les plus grandes heures de notre Histoire, nous n'avons pas à vouloir autre chose que de nous montrer jusqu'à la fin, dignes de Macgeneration !



Profites-en bien : en matière de Gaulle, c'est tout ce qu'il te reste.


----------



## Mobyduck (28 Juillet 2006)

odré a dit:
			
		

> c'est une farce ?
> où est la dinde ?


Là?


----------



## TibomonG4 (28 Juillet 2006)

Quel copieur ce zidane :rateau: 



			
				jpmis' a dit:
			
		

> Grâce à la baise passagère des températures dans l'hexagone



On en apprend de belles ici ! Je comprends mieux pourquoi le mercure déborde du thermomètre en ce moment :rateau:


----------



## reineman (28 Juillet 2006)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> J'attends avec impatience le témoignage du camarade qui a partagé avec moi cette triste mésaventure.
> 
> Aux dernières nouvelles, il est toujours ligoté à une chaise, nu et supporte difficilement la cire chaude qui lui coule sur l'une de ses extrémités.



moi c'est pire, j'ai été banni deux mois pour avoir insulté un corse et deux autres mois pour avoir équarri une meuf qui se la pétait, via les mps.
total, quatre mois de zonze...meme pas j'pouvais revenir posté en mode caché ...ils ont un truc qui detecte les ips ici.


----------



## bugman (28 Juillet 2006)

&#233;quarri ? Style t&#234;te au carr&#233; ou style mise en pieces ? C'est vrai que si on ne peux plus jouer avec la nourriture.  (ceci est de l'humour, merci de ne pas me balancer des caillous)


----------



## samoussa (28 Juillet 2006)

heu le post sur le remake d'Heidi c'est pas ici des fois ?...:mouais:


----------



## jahrom (28 Juillet 2006)

reineman a dit:
			
		

> ...ils ont un truc qui detecte les ips ici.




Non. Ils detectent la connerie seulement...


----------



## garfield (29 Juillet 2006)

*Grand appel à tous les anciens bannis du régime MacGeneration!*

Je propose d'établir une base arrière chez macbidouille et de préparer une révolution à la cubaine pour renverser le dictat imposé par la susceptibilité de certains modos qui ne supportent pas que le bas peuple leur tienne tête et aie d'autres opinions que les leurs! 

Cela permettra également de laver l'honneur bafoué de krystof et jpmiss...on les laissera 48h dans une cave avec le modo de leur choix et tous les ustensiles dont ils auront besoin...cordes, poulies, pinces, tenailles, fer à souder, batterie de voiture et j'en passe! 

Pour ceux à qui le bannissement  n'est pas encore arrivé...tremblez...vous n'êtes pas à l'abris! Tous ensembles compañeros bannidos!

*Hasta la victoria siempre y viva la revoluciooon!!!*


----------



## Amok (29 Juillet 2006)

garfield a dit:
			
		

> *Grand appel &#224; tous les anciens bannis du r&#233;gime MacGeneration!*


Ouais, ca gueule beaucoup mais il y en a quand m&#234;me bien moins qu'il ne devrait y en avoir... 

(aucun rapport avec la citation ci-dessus)
Bon, nous sommes bien d'accord sur le fait que ce sujet doit &#234;tre trait&#233; au second degr&#233; minimum...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (29 Juillet 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> (aucun rapport avec la citation ci-dessus)
> Bon, nous sommes bien d'accord sur le fait que ce sujet doit être traité au second degré minimum...




*Ah m%rde *
et moi qui pensais que l'Amok était véritablement un salopard !




:hein:


----------



## garfield (29 Juillet 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Ouais, ca gueule beaucoup mais il y en a quand même bien moins qu'il ne devrait y en avoir...
> 
> (aucun rapport avec la citation ci-dessus)
> Bon, nous sommes bien d'accord sur le fait que ce sujet doit être traité au second degré minimum...


 
C'est sûr...ici tout le monde il est gentil!


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (29 Juillet 2006)

garfield a dit:
			
		

> Je propose (...) de préparer une révolution à la cubaine




*Et donc de*
remplacer une dictature par une autre.

Rien de nouveau sous le soleil donc.


----------



## garfield (29 Juillet 2006)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Et donc de*
> remplacer une dictature par une autre.
> 
> Rien de nouveau sous le soleil donc.


 

Attention...on ne critique pas mes cousins cubains ou ça va chauffer! 

Il ne faut pas être négatif comme ça, la révolution cubaine à la base était pleine de bonnes intentions, libérer le peuple du joug capitaliste-impérialiste. Avec le recul que nous avons actuellement nous réussirons à faire une révolution éclairée sans tomber dans les pièges connus du pouvoir!  

Et l'avantage que l'on a, c'est que si on dure aussi longtemps que Fidel, toute l'opposition formée par les anciens modos aura rejoint le cimetière avant que la révolution s'essouffle! 
Plus d'opposition, plus de risque de coup d'état, l'avenir nous appartiendra!

Et d'ailleurs lepurfilsdelasagesse...ne serais-tu pas à la botte du pouvoir actuel pour saper la révolution des bannis?! :mouais: 

Compañeros bannidos ne vous laissez pas tenter par les chants de sirènes de ceux qui vous disent que cela ne sert à rien, rejoignez la révolution!


*Libertad o muerte!*


----------



## samoussa (29 Juillet 2006)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Et donc de*
> remplacer une dictature par une autre.
> 
> Rien de nouveau sous le soleil donc.


en fait tu portes bien ton blaze


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (29 Juillet 2006)

garfield a dit:
			
		

> *Grand appel &#224; tous les anciens bannis du r&#233;gime MacGeneration!*
> 
> Je propose d'&#233;tablir une base arri&#232;re chez macbidouille et de pr&#233;parer une r&#233;volution &#224; la cubaine pour renverser le dictat impos&#233; par la susceptibilit&#233; de certains modos qui ne supportent pas que le bas peuple leur tienne t&#234;te et aie d'autres opinions que les leurs!
> 
> ...



Oui : vive la r&#233;volution des bannis longs !  

Pas d'inqui&#233;tude : je connais le chemin.


----------



## sonnyboy (29 Juillet 2006)

Moi je trouve les bannis c'est plus ce que c'&#233;tait.

Avant y avait du lourd...

Avant y avait moi. Recordman absolu, de dur&#233;...

Maintenant, y a que des nases qui se font virer pour avoir &#233;crit des salet&#233;s sans talent.

Ceux l&#224; devraient rester bannis.

La vulgarit&#233; c'est un m&#233;tier, faut laisser faire &#224; ceux qui savent... ceux qui savent compisser la raie culi&#232;re de leurs contemporains sans que ceux ci n'en con&#231;oivent la moindre g&#234;ne. Ceux qui d&#233;f&#232;quent sur le visage des autres, sous les applaudissements de ceux qui attendent leur tour... 

Les vrais zomes quoi.

Moi en fait.


----------



## supermoquette (29 Juillet 2006)

Hummmm

Manger des boules c'est un peu viser &#224; c&#244;t&#233; non ?


----------



## Mobyduck (29 Juillet 2006)

garfield a dit:
			
		

> *Grand appel à tous les anciens bannis du régime MacGeneration!*
> 
> (...)



Je soutien maître Amok et ses frères d'arme à 100%.   

Bande de traître!  

Vous serez tous rôtie (c'est de saison.   )!


----------



## krystof (29 Juillet 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Bon, nous sommes bien d'accord sur le fait que ce sujet doit être traité au second degré minimum...[/COLOR]




Je ne vois pas où est le second degré quand, lors de ma séquestration avec mon camarade, tu nous demandais d'exécuter tes basses uvres.

Le léchage de rotule, avec la langue rapeuse, faut quand même aimer...

Je passe sur le marteau-piqueur, la verge extraordinaire, la poupée qui dit non, le seau du jardinier, la ménopause sonne toujours deux fois, le cassoulet grec ou encore, pégase fait moi mal...

Non, non, non, pas de second degré dans tout ça. De l'abus de pouvoir...


----------



## sonnyboy (29 Juillet 2006)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> De l'anus de pouvoir...



Il fallait biensur lire "abus de pouvoir..."


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (29 Juillet 2006)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Je ne vois pas où est le second degré quand, lors de ma séquestration avec mon camarade, tu nous demandais d'exécuter tes basses uvres.
> 
> Le léchage de rotule, avec la langue rapeuse, faut quand même aimer...
> 
> ...



Le cassoulet grec, c'est celui qui fait péter quand on danse le Sirtaki ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (29 Juillet 2006)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> la verge extraordinaire



&#192; ne pas confondre avec le Space Mountain avec harnais rembourr&#233; de mousse obligatoire pour &#233;viter les chocs lors des demi-tours au changement d'aiguillage  :rateau: , voire la grosse berta et ses deux obus de 240 avec t&#234;te chercheuse r&#233;tro-&#233;clair&#233;e. La liste est non exhaustive pour la plus grande joie des grands et des grands.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (29 Juillet 2006)

C'est quoi un "ban"? 


Vive Amok.


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (29 Juillet 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> C'est quoi un "ban"?




Facile !


----------



## Ed_the_Head (29 Juillet 2006)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> Facile !


Ca me semble intéressant. Comment fait-on pour en avoir, du "ban"?


----------



## bugman (29 Juillet 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Ca me semble intéressant. Comment fait-on pour en avoir, du "ban"?


Il faut pousser le bouchon


----------



## Nobody (29 Juillet 2006)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> Facile !



C'est encore un coup à rameuter Odré.

Pi faudra encore la vider après.

Pfffff...

:love:


----------



## aricosec (29 Juillet 2006)

j'avions point vu,un thread ouvert par un homme libre
bravo KRYSTOF
*4 pages en un jour et demi de week end :hein: *
je vais en profiter pour y fourrez mon nez 
-
aurez vous le temps de repondre ?  :mouais: 
-
d'accord avec tous


----------



## sonnyboy (29 Juillet 2006)

On comprend rien à ce que t'écris... c'est de mieux en mieux !!!  :mouais:     du caviar !!!


----------



## TibomonG4 (29 Juillet 2006)

aricosec en direct de légoland-Paris a dit:
			
		

> j'avions point vu,un thread ouvert par un homme libre
> bravo KRYSTOF
> *4 pages en un jour et demi de week end :hein: *
> je vais en profiter pour y fourrez mon nez
> ...



Tu as perdu des trucs en route, non ?


----------



## fredintosh (29 Juillet 2006)

Il doit &#234;tre en avance sur l'ap&#233;ro du dimanche matin...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (29 Juillet 2006)

reineman a dit:
			
		

> moi c'est pire, j'ai été banni deux mois pour avoir insulté un corse ...


*Tu m'as manqué, tu sais?... * :love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (29 Juillet 2006)

garfield a dit:
			
		

> Avec le recul que nous avons actuellement nous réussirons à faire une révolution éclairée sans tomber dans les pièges connus du pouvoir!


Oui oui oui... Bien sûr, bien sûr... Tu vois la brosse, là, à côté du clavier?... Oui, prend-la... Voilààààà... Et maintenant, tu te frottes très fort avec...


----------



## TibomonG4 (29 Juillet 2006)

PATOCHMAN  a dit:
			
		

> *Tu m'as manqu&#233;, tu sais?... * :love:



C'est mignon, toutes les retrouvailles apr&#232;s ban devraient se passer comme &#231;a :love: Dis, c'est pour lui cette jolie figue verte &#224; goupille ? :love:  :affraid:


----------



## tirhum (29 Juillet 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> *Tu m'as manqu&#233;, tu sais?... * :love:


j'suis pas s&#251;r que la r&#233;ciproque soit vraie dans son cas...... 
quoique, parfois, certains aiment avoir mal... 
on a d&#233;j&#224; vu &#231;a ! 

:love:


----------



## Amok (29 Juillet 2006)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> On comprend rien à ce que t'écris... c'est de mieux en mieux !!!  :mouais:     du caviar !!!



De mieux en mieux, non, pas vraiment mais une constante ca oui, c'est évident !


----------



## bugman (29 Juillet 2006)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> On comprend rien &#224; ce que t'&#233;cris... c'est de mieux en mieux !!!  :mouais:     du caviar !!!


Ca, c'est le champagne ! Bon anniversaire sonny.


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juillet 2006)

Nobody a dit:
			
		

> C'est encore un coup à rameuter Odré.
> 
> Pi faudra encore la vider après.
> 
> ...



Ah ben ça, vu que le vin n'est pas bon faut ben le vendre (ou le boire :sick ! 

Tiens d'ailleurs les vendanges vont bientôt commencer faut que je choisisse mon ban !


----------



## TibomonG4 (29 Juillet 2006)

odr&#233 a dit:
			
		

> Ah ben &#231;a, vu que le vin n'est pas bon faut ben le vendre (ou le boire :sick !
> 
> Tiens d'ailleurs les vendanges vont bient&#244;t commencer faut que je choisisse mon ban !



Voici ce que MacG propose en magazin :

Le ban Amok : difficile &#224; acqu&#233;rir, cher, suffisamment lounge chair donc pour vous &#233;tendre et relativement confortable. Il peut &#234;tre pr&#233;c&#233;d&#233; d'un l&#233;ger supplice &#224; base de peinture et d'ipod. Notez que vous risquez de finir comme jouet pour un chat sans poils ou avec, &#231;a d&#233;pend de la saison (voir part 4).

Le ban Finn : fabriqu&#233; par ik&#233;a, peu cher, facile &#224; monter. Il vous manquera donc s&#251;rement un truc pour vous en sortir. Le mode d'emploi est en finnois : bon courage pour la suite &#224; moins que vous ne parliez la langue couramment.


Le ban Nephou : ce ban est tr&#232;s cosi, propre, v&#233;rifi&#233; par Bultex mais limite trop mou. Vous risquez de vous affaler et de vous demander par quel miracle il peut r&#233;sister &#224; la rafale de Bisous by Nephou. 

Le ban BackCat : peu confortable, vous dormirez sur des &#233;chardes et vous entendrez feuler de loin, voire carr&#233;ment miauler les soirs de tonte de la b&#234;te. Repos difficile. 

Voil&#224; ce qui est actuellement disponible en stock.


----------



## sonnyboy (29 Juillet 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Bisous by Nephou



J'aurais pas &#233;t&#233; l&#224; pour remarquer le trop navrant "bisous by Nephou" personne ne s'en serait aper&#231;u...


----------



## tirhum (29 Juillet 2006)

on attendait ton r&#233;veil.....


----------



## sonnyboy (29 Juillet 2006)

Peu importe ce que vous attendiez.

Force est de constater, que vous vous contentez de peu.

Que l'insupportable vous échappe souvent.

Et que vous vous dressez sur vos petits ergots pour un détail, alors qu'au quotidien on vous appelle Ducon avec votre approbation.


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juillet 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Voici ce que MacG propose en magazin :
> 
> Le ban Amok : difficile &#224; acqu&#233;rir, cher, suffisamment lounge chair donc pour vous &#233;tendre et relativement confortable. Il peut &#234;tre pr&#233;c&#233;d&#233; d'un l&#233;ger supplice &#224; base de peinture et d'ipod. Notez que vous risquez de finir comme jouet pour un chat sans poils ou avec, &#231;a d&#233;pend de la saison (voir part 4).
> 
> ...



mmmm j'h&#233;site ils ont tous leur charmes :love:

De toute fa&#231;on, je n'ai jamais connu le banc mais on ne choisis pas !!


[mode gourde on] Mais sto*o*ck a tout &#231;a en lui !  [mode gourde off]


----------



## tirhum (29 Juillet 2006)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Peu importe ce que vous attendiez.
> 
> Force est de constater, que vous vous contentez de peu.
> 
> ...


jamais remarqué....


----------



## sonnyboy (29 Juillet 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> jamais remarqué....



CQFD.


----------



## tirhum (29 Juillet 2006)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> CQFD.


merci.........


----------



## krystof (29 Juillet 2006)

odré a dit:
			
		

> De toute façon, je n'ai jamais connu le banc mais on ne choisis pas !!



Mais si on peut choisir. Si tu veux, je t'envoie, sous pli discret, le petit catalogue dont je parle à l'ouverture du sujet.

Sitôt que tu seras compétente en la matière, t'inquiètes pas que l'intéressé pointra son museau plus vite que tu ne le crois.

P.S. : pour que tout se passe bien, et afin de ne pas irriter la bête, pense à te vider avant


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juillet 2006)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> P.S. : pour que tout se passe bien, et afin de ne pas irriter la bête, pense à te vider avant



Tu vas me faire devenir parano ! J'espère seulement qu'il y a une sommation avant :rateau:


----------



## Amok (29 Juillet 2006)

Une sommation ? Non, pas vraiment.​


----------



## sonnyboy (29 Juillet 2006)

Arf... j'osais pas la poster... :mouais:


----------



## supermoquette (29 Juillet 2006)

Attend mais je r&#234;ve l&#224; ? ??????????????????


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juillet 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Une sommation ? Non, pas vraiment.​



Mais un banc c'est pas pour s'assoire ! :hein:


----------



## Amok (29 Juillet 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Attend mais je rêve là ? ??????????????????



Bah quoi ? T'as jamais vu un modo choper un nioub ?


----------



## sonnyboy (29 Juillet 2006)

odré a dit:
			
		

> Mais un banc c'est pas pour s'assoire ! :hein:



Par contre, là dessus (fig 1) tu peux t'assoir... ma grosse gourmande...


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juillet 2006)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Par contre, là dessus (fig 1) tu peux t'assoir... ma grosse gourmande...



Tu connais Mireille et Monique ?


----------



## krystof (29 Juillet 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Bah quoi ? T'as jamais vu un modo choper un nioub ?




Oui, enfin... bon, il a plutôt l'air décontracte le nioub là...


----------



## Amok (29 Juillet 2006)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Oui, enfin... bon, il a plutôt l'air décontracte le nioub là...



Oui, encore, dirons nous.

Ca le faisait marrer d'entendre BackCat repeter : "et l'iPod ? Et l'iPod ?". Comme il n'était pas au courant, ca le faisait rire. Puis Benjamin est arrivé et a dit "les nioubs, ce ne sont pas des jouets : cessez de le faire souffrir". Alors bon, on l'a banni. Definitivement.


----------



## supermoquette (29 Juillet 2006)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Oui, enfin... bon, il a plutôt l'air décontracte le nioub là...


c'est pascal (77)


----------



## krystof (29 Juillet 2006)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Par contre, là dessus (fig 1) tu peux t'assoir... ma grosse gourmande...




Oui, mais là, à l'échelle 1:1, on voit pas grand chose. Tu peux faire un zoom ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (29 Juillet 2006)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Oui, mais là, à l'échelle 1:1, on voit pas grand chose. Tu peux faire un zoom ?



Ça va pixelliser au moment où tu vas penser mettre le doigt dessus


----------



## jahrom (29 Juillet 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Une sommation ? Non, pas vraiment.








Pour la suite des images de l'arrestation* c'est par mp....



*la raie station comme dirait pascal (77)


----------



## sonnyboy (29 Juillet 2006)

odré a dit:
			
		

> Tu connais Mireille et Monique ?



Et toi, tu connais montmartre ?


----------



## tirhum (29 Juillet 2006)

facile.....


----------



## krystof (30 Juillet 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Bah quoi ? T'as jamais vu un modo choper un nioub ?




En tout cas, le costume te va très bien. Ça fait très Village People :love:


----------



## sonnyboy (30 Juillet 2006)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> En tout cas, le costume te va très bien. Ça fait très Village People :love:



Ah mais attention, un rien l'habille !!

Tu aurais du le voir lors de la dernière jamboree des anciens de dien bien phu... 

Déguisé en Colargol (l'ours qui chante en FA en SOL), et se faisant honorer par Hector (le rat de l'espace..)... des heures de fous rires, garanties.


----------



## sonnyboy (30 Juillet 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> facile.....



Il est à point lui, non ?


----------



## Amok (30 Juillet 2006)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Déguisé en Colargol (l'ours qui chante en FA en SOL), et se faisant honorer par Hector (le rat de l'espace..)... des heures de fous rires, garanties.



Ca y est : j'ai l'image en tête !!!!!!


----------



## samoussa (30 Juillet 2006)

sainte marie mère de dieu...si mireille vous entendait


----------



## aricosec (30 Juillet 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> De mieux en mieux, non, pas vraiment mais une constante ca oui, c'est évident !


-
bof ! de ce coté la,  personne ne risque la contagion !  
-
il y a longtemps que c'est fini pour tous   :afraid: 
-
dois je fournir une liste  ?    
numero un   SONNYBOY
numero deux SUPERMOQUETTE
numero trois PONKHEAD
-
merde,je me suis encore gourré de thread, ça c'est pour le chateau  !


----------



## sonnyboy (30 Juillet 2006)

???

Sécurité !!!

C'est lui là... ouais encore une crise.. on sait pas trop... propos incohérents... etc..


----------



## krystof (30 Juillet 2006)

Un coup de chaud s&#251;rement.

Aricosec, demande &#224; Amok comment il fait pour se prot&#233;ger de la chaleur. &#199;a pourra peut-&#234;tre t'aider... 


En fait, je crois savoir, mais &#231;a reste &#224; confirmer : il prend deux nioubs, qu'il place au cong&#233;lateur 24 heures. Ensuite, un dessus, un dessous, et le tour est jou&#233;


----------



## aricosec (30 Juillet 2006)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> ???
> 
> Sécurité !!!
> 
> C'est lui là... ouais encore une crise.. on sait pas trop... propos incohérents... etc..


_
_*peau de vache !*_  ils sont là 
-
:hosto: :hosto: :hosto: :hosto:


----------



## Ed_the_Head (30 Juillet 2006)

Message &#224; caract&#232;re informatif.


----------



## krystof (30 Juillet 2006)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> _
> _*peau de vache !*_  ils sont là
> -
> :hosto: :hosto: :hosto: :hosto:




Tu veux un de mes catalogues avant de partir ?


----------



## sonnyboy (30 Juillet 2006)

Ne les prend pas ils sont tout collés...


----------



## aricosec (30 Juillet 2006)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Un coup de chaud s&#251;rement.
> 
> Aricosec, demande &#224; Amok comment il fait pour se prot&#233;ger de la chaleur. &#199;a pourra peut-&#234;tre t'aider...
> -


*ah !*
*t'est sur qu'il est prot&#233;g&#233;  *

*-*


> *-toujours post&#233; par KRYSTOF messieurs les modo !  *
> *-*
> il prend deux nioubs, Ensuite, un dessus, un dessous, et le tour est jou&#233;


-
je ne mange pas de ce pain l&#224; *! MOSSIEU ! *


----------



## samoussa (30 Juillet 2006)

c'est assez grisant d'assister à la fin de cette grande institution  qu'est le bar macG


----------



## aricosec (30 Juillet 2006)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Ne les prend pas ils sont tout collés...


ben il m'a dit que c'est  *MANUFRANCE !  *
*....... non* ! :mouais: 
 ...
*mon honneur aurait il a en souffrir ! *


----------



## TibomonG4 (30 Juillet 2006)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> je ne mange pas de ce pain l&#224; *! MOSSIEU ! *



Manger uniquement de la charcuterie, ce n'est pas tr&#232;s bon non plus !


----------



## Amok (30 Juillet 2006)

Quelqu'un s'est encore amusé à mélanger les pilules de Aricosec. On vous a dit dix, vingt, cent fois que vous alliez le tuer, avec vos conneries ! :mouais:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (30 Juillet 2006)

reineman a dit:
			
		

> total, quatre mois de zonze...meme pas j'pouvais revenir post&#233; en mode cach&#233; ...



*Ce qui a d&#251; copieusement copieusement t'amidonner le fond du slip... Ph&#233;nom&#232;ne assez courant chez les candidats au martyre...* :love:


----------



## alèm (30 Juillet 2006)

_ce sujet me fait penser &#224; &#231;a_











_
edit : si quelqu'un pouvait graisser les roues du fauteuil de Rico, &#231;a fait un de ces boucans...  d&#233;j&#224; que ya celui de gribouille qui couine dans les oubliettes prouvant qu'on peut encore &#234;tre tr&#232;s actif sexuellement malgr&#233; un ban &#224; vie... :affraid:_


----------



## aricosec (31 Juillet 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> _ce sujet me fait penser à ça_
> 
> si quelqun pouvait graisser les roues de RICO
> 
> ...


-
c'est pour mieux te reveiller mon enfant !  
-
j'ai faillit attendre un conseil d'expert,*petit ganaillou va !  *

ça pour casser du sucre sur le dos ,ça y va
et mes macros photos tu as du nouveau  
tout le monde saura que tu n'a pas de paroles,tu trahi tes amis,
-et ...vais osez le dire ..... ?
_-osez..osez_ !
ton ancienne copine,m'a dit que tu avait des problémes  au lit  , na !
sans reponse de ta part par MP;j'etalerais encore ta vie privé ici   
nul doute que tu seras banni au bar


----------



## WebOliver (31 Juillet 2006)

Le ban, comment ça fait...


----------



## Ed_the_Head (31 Juillet 2006)

j'ai cru que c'&#233;tait Sarkozy!


_
edit : Adieu._


----------



## krystof (31 Juillet 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Le ban, comment ça fait...




C'est pas bien de se moquer de Jean Lefebvre...


----------



## Amok (31 Juillet 2006)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas bien de se moquer de Jean Lefebvre...



J'en connais qui feraient bien de la mettre en veilleuse... Et au premier plan ce Monsieur Krystof qui, si il n'a pas besoin de monte-escalier (ce qui reste à prouver), aurait bien l'utilité d'un descend-banquette. Ou à défaut d'un casque...


----------



## krystof (31 Juillet 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> J'en connais qui feraient bien de la mettre en veilleuse... Et au premier plan ce Monsieur Krystof qui, si il n'a pas besoin de monte-escalier (ce qui reste à prouver), aurait bien l'utilité d'un descend-banquette. Ou à défaut d'un casque...




Je ne vois pas du tout de quoi vous voulez parler môôssieurrr....


----------



## samoussa (31 Juillet 2006)

on etait deja au courant pour l'anus artficiel mais là quand même...:mouais:


----------



## Paradise (31 Juillet 2006)

samoussa a dit:
			
		

> on etait deja au courant pour l'anus artficiel mais là quand même...:mouais:



sortie de son contexte.... heu...


----------



## krystof (31 Juillet 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> J'en connais qui feraient bien de la mettre en veilleuse...




Monsieur se vexe, alors qu'une fois de plus, comme toujours, je ne faisais que dire la vérité. La seule, l'unique, la vrai...


----------



## TibomonG4 (31 Juillet 2006)

samoussa a dit:
			
		

> on etait deja au courant pour l'anus artficiel mais l&#224; quand m&#234;me...:mouais:



C'est un monocle ! Vous devriez r&#233;viser votre g&#233;ographie : le nord c'est en haut et le sud en bas. Et plus bas que le sud, la terre &#233;tant plate, il y a le vide avec un joli ban (oui, sans "c" ou sens&#233; &#224; vous de voir) pour accueillir les &#226;mes &#233;gar&#233;es et qu'elles red&#233;couvrent les fondements d'une existence pleine des joies d'un intellect planant au-dessus des consid&#233;rations terrestres.


----------



## Anonyme (31 Juillet 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> C'est un monocle ! Vous devriez réviser votre géographie : le nord c'est en haut et le sud en bas. Et plus bas que le sud, la terre étant plate, il y a le vide avec un joli ban (oui, sans "c" ou sensé à vous de voir) pour accueillir les âmes égarées et qu'elles redécouvrent les fondements d'une existence pleine des joies d'un intellect planant au-dessus des considérations terrestres.


 
Tibo quand je te lis ...

Tu me fais peur, me fais rire, je ne sais pas quoi dire


----------



## WebOliver (31 Juillet 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Le ban, comment &#231;a fait...


 
... mal au derche... :sick:

Des images &#224; jamais grav&#233;es dans ma m&#233;moire: sonnyboy sortant son macaroni, aid&#233; par Amok, avec beaucoup de peine. jpmiss la langue pendante et _pr&#233;hensile_, le tout film&#233; en cachette par krystof. La sc&#232;ne retransmise en direct par iSight au Doc, derri&#232;re son &#233;cran... 

Je vais y arriver...

_Les modos ils sont gentils. Il faut les aimer. Ils font vraiment du bon travail. De tout les mod&#233;rateurs c'est Amok mon pr&#233;f&#233;r&#233;. C'est le plus beau. Malgr&#233; son grand &#226;ge il est rest&#233; jeune, beau, muscl&#233;, et bien coiff&#233;. _ 

_Amok, Amok, Amok, vive l'Amok, le meilleur d'entre nous... _


J'ai bon?


----------



## Amok (31 Juillet 2006)

Bon, vous n'avez pas d'autres vieux &#224; emmerder ? Des vrais, je veux dire ! Parce que je vous signale que ca commence &#224; tourner en rond l&#224; !

Si on met de c&#244;t&#233; les Belges (parce que ca n'a pas d'inter&#234;t : c'est trop facile), les Suisses (ils ne pigent la vanne que 4 jours ouvr&#233;s apr&#232;s le post -pour les plus vifs, apr&#232;s avoir cliqu&#233; comme des malades sur l'appel &#224; mod&#233;ration), ceux qui sont trop occup&#233;s &#224; r&#233;diger des MPs aux nouveaux inscrits qui viennent de se faire effacer un post (l&#224;, c'est pas la peine sauf si vous &#234;tes m&#233;decin), il doit bien en rester un ou deux pur jus, non ?!


----------



## Anonyme (31 Juillet 2006)

Qu'est ce qui t'es arrivé t'étais tout violet ?


----------



## sonnyboy (31 Juillet 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> ceux qui sont trop occupés à rédiger des MPs aux nouveaux inscrits qui viennent de se faire effacer un post ?!


 
Enorme...

Des noms bordel !!!!!!!!


----------



## PATOCHMAN (31 Juillet 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> ceux qui sont trop occupés à rédiger des MPs aux nouveaux inscrits qui viennent de se faire effacer un post ...



Tiens... Et je t'envoyais un MP par message que tu m'as effacé hier...


----------



## Amok (31 Juillet 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Tiens... Et je t'envoyais un MP par message que tu m'as effac&#233; hier...


Avec plaisir : tes mots sont comme des larmes de miel qui emplissent mes r&#233;tines d'une joie sans autre pareille et me font vibrer les c&#244;nes et les batonets !


----------



## sonnyboy (31 Juillet 2006)

vé les s'enfiler les manges boules...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (31 Juillet 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Avec plaisir : tes mots sont comme des larmes de miel qui emplissent mes r&#233;tines d'une joie sans autre pareille et me font vibrer les c&#244;nes et les batonets !



Je reste terrass&#233; par de tels accents de sinc&#233;rit&#233; qui me font vibrer telles les cordes d'une harpe sous les doigts des pires &#233;rotomanes de MacG...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (31 Juillet 2006)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> vé les s'enfiler les manges boules...


Et ta soeur, elle les mange aussi? :love:


----------



## samoussa (31 Juillet 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Bon, vous n'avez pas d'autres vieux à emmerder ? Des vrais, je veux dire ! Parce que je vous signale que ca commence à tourner en rond là !
> 
> Si on met de côté les Belges (parce que ca n'a pas d'interêt : c'est trop facile), les Suisses (ils ne pigent la vanne que 4 jours ouvrés après le post -pour les plus vifs, après avoir cliqué comme des malades sur l'appel à modération), ceux qui sont trop occupés à rédiger des MPs aux nouveaux inscrits qui viennent de se faire effacer un post (là, c'est pas la peine sauf si vous êtes médecin), il doit bien en rester un ou deux pur jus, non ?!


Je connais un gars du 1005 qui va apprécier. Une reponse cinglante, à la hauteur de l'affront est attendu pour vendredi


----------



## supermoquette (31 Juillet 2006)

Ah les running gags, tout un handicap


----------



## samoussa (31 Juillet 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Ah les running gags, tout un handicap


quand on vous dit que ce type est une exception


----------



## Amok (31 Juillet 2006)

samoussa a dit:
			
		

> Je connais un gars du 1005 qui va apprécier. Une reponse cinglante, à la hauteur de l'affront est attendu pour vendredi



Tu paries combien que d'ici vendredi ce sujet sera fermé ?


----------



## alèm (31 Juillet 2006)

_Amok ! pur&#233;e Amok tu fais chier !! on avait dit que pendant les vacances de notre Chaton pr&#233;f&#233;r&#233;, on alternait les s&#233;ances de Ban et depuis 4 jours tu r&#233;quisitionnes la salle des plaisirs du Cercle, enfin la salle des bannis quoi, pour te taper la Horde... t'es chiant !! moi aussi, je voulais me taper Bobby... ou m&#234;me SuperSaintMaclou...   _


----------



## samoussa (31 Juillet 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Tu paries combien que d'ici vendredi ce sujet sera fermé ?


c'est l'eternel problème des accointances culturelles hasardeuses


----------



## sonnyboy (31 Juillet 2006)

samoussa a dit:
			
		

> c'est l'eternel probl&#232;me des accointances culturelles hasardeuses



&#231;a serait pas plut&#244;t l'&#233;ternel probl&#232;me de mes burnes sur ton nez ???


----------



## samoussa (31 Juillet 2006)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> ça serait pas plutôt l'éternel problème de mes burnes sur ton nez ???


Il y a des visions qui s'imposent à l'esprit de manière assez gerbatoires :mouais: 
Attention quand même, mon nez est un pic, que dis-je un pic...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (31 Juillet 2006)

samoussa a dit:
			
		

> Il y a des visions qui s'imposent à l'esprit de manière assez gerbatoires :mouais:
> Attention quand même, mon nez est un pic, que dis-je un pic...



Et ses burnes, c'est du béton...


----------



## samoussa (31 Juillet 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Et ses burnes, c'est du béton...


ça me rappelle une pub un peu "nulle"
http://www.lesnuls.net/pub/showpubs.php3?id=211


----------



## Luc G (31 Juillet 2006)

Salut, les nases  

Je suis trop en vacances dans les brousses lozériennes pour déblatérer abondamment comme il siérait de le faire ici, mais je voulais assurer de mon soutien bannis et bannisseurs de tout poil, plume et autres tumescences diverses.

Quant au malheureux Krystof, initiateur de ce fil (si l'on peut dire, car, pour savoir qui, de l'oeuf ou de la poule est vraiment à l'origine, on connait le dilemme), je ne peux que lui conseiller la résignation : de par son nom, il ne peut échapper à son destin : porter sur son dos, sinon tous les malheurs du monde, au moins un christ, sans croix, de préférence. Alors porter le doc ou Amok, il faut choisir (et se dire que porter le Arico avec son fauteuil serait peut-être pire). Bon, l'Amok se porte peut-être un peu bas, mais on sait bien qu'il faut s'adatper aux modes, pardon, aux modos.


----------



## divoli (1 Août 2006)

Est-il vrai que quand l'on est banni, on est trempé tout nu dans un premier baril rempli de goudron, puis dans un deuxième rempli de plumes d'oie ? :affraid:


----------



## supermoquette (1 Août 2006)

c'est pas forc&#233;ment d'oie


----------



## divoli (1 Août 2006)

Ah bon, tu me rassures. Je fais une allergie à la plume d'oie. :love:


----------



## Anonyme (1 Août 2006)

divoli a dit:
			
		

> Est-il vrai que quand l'on est banni, on est trempé tout nu dans un premier baril rempli de goudron, puis dans un deuxième rempli de plumes d'oie ? :affraid:



La chaussure dans Roger Rabbit :love::love:


----------



## samoussa (1 Août 2006)

divoli a dit:
			
		

> Est-il vrai que quand l'on est banni, on est trempé tout nu dans un premier baril rempli de goudron, puis dans un deuxième rempli de plumes d'oie ? :affraid:


moi personellement, on m'a enduit le corps de bouse de yack puis on m'a roulé dans du verre pilé  m'enfin je m'en suis remis :love:


----------



## philire (1 Août 2006)

moi aussi, ils m'ont immerg&#233; dans un grand tonneau de chateau iquem , et enrob&#233; (dans ce m&#234;me tonneau ) de dool, mado, elisnice... j'en passe et des meilleures, toutes plus nues les unes que les autres !!!
 d&#233;grisement garanti


----------



## aricosec (2 Août 2006)

ils sont tous gonflés
bouse de yack,plume d'oie,goudron,champagne ,que des nobles punitions  
-
vous ne m'oterez pas de l'idée qu'il y a autre chose !


----------



## Amok (3 Août 2006)

Comme prévu, ce fil ferme avant vendredi et de plus sur un post de la momie ! Quelle fin plus suréaliste pouvait-on esperer ?!


----------

